# Kyyyyylie.



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

It was above 80 today and the human children were being evil. Since Kylie's coming up on her second birthday, we decided to drag her along and take a ton of pictures. 









There was more swimming.









Without Thud around she spent a lot more time in the water (they're not allowed in at the same time; I like Kylie not drowned).









Derp.









What do you mean it's time to get out? Well. Fine. 









Dog standing on a log?









Not exactly. Yes, I got her down after I took the photos. 









There was running.









Clearly that was even better than swimming.

And then-









We found an ENORMOUS pile of dirt....









That was even better than running in grass. 

(More - if DF will let me!)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Running down hill?









BEST THING EVER.









That little sucker can MOVE.









She's also pretty good at staying.









Even in a tree.









She's good at sitting, too!(featuring her Rush to Tug leash).









She was so happy.









And pleasantly wiped out toward the end.


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

She's so photogenic and adorable! :3


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Chichan said:


> She's so photogenic and adorable! :3


She is the. best. dog. in the world. (Not that I'm biased or anything....)

"I can't" just isn't part of her vocabulary. You put her in front of something and she will FIND a way.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

She is gorgeous! I know we've played the 'what is she' game so many times but I see so much papillon in some of these.


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

She is so gorgeous! Just love her.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Laurelin said:


> She is gorgeous! I know we've played the 'what is she' game so many times but I see so much papillon in some of these.


She's like a really interesting cloud or ink blot - what she looks like changes. She's also still growing hair, which I find interesting. 

But yeah, every once in a while when she's stretched out just right and in motion... I see the pap. Sometimes I think sheltie mutt. Sometimes I still kind of squint and see corgi. That those are my three top choices for next dog isn't really an accident, I don't think. 

Whatever she's made up of though, the end result is PURE AWESOME.



WonderBreadDots said:


> She is so gorgeous! Just love her.


Thanks! She's a wicked cool little dog.


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

Laurelin said:


> She is gorgeous! I know we've played the 'what is she' game so many times but I see so much papillon in some of these.


I see a lot of long-haired Chihuahua in her :x perhaps we see the dogs we spend a lot of time with haha.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Chichan said:


> I see a lot of long-haired Chihuahua in her :x perhaps we see the dogs we spend a lot of time with haha.


I would have no problem buying that in there, either.

Either way, somebody says 'little dogs don't/can't' I just kind of look at her and sort. 

The heck they can't.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

beautiful pics, and love the rush to tug lead


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

SDRRanger said:


> love the rush to tug lead



God, so do I. It's a toy SHE can carry around  It's also just really, really pretty. I've got 3 more coming, though they're basic slips. I'm finding I HATE flat leashes. Don't care if they're braided fleece or rolled leather, I want them round.


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

CptJack said:


> I would have no problem buying that in there, either.
> 
> Either way, somebody says 'little dogs don't/can't' I just kind of look at her and sort.
> 
> The heck they can't.


She is an inspiration to all us little dog owners 
She could be the face for the little dog that could
haha


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Chichan said:


> She is an inspiration to all us little dog owners
> She could be the face for the little dog that could
> haha


Her and Mia and Jackson and - We've got a TON of little dogs and little dog owners here who are inspirational and awesome reminders that little dogs? They CAN TOO. Sadly, I think a lot of the little ones aren't given a chance to even try.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

She's so pretty! Looks like she had fun. I like the one where she's sticking her tongue out!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

AHHHHH Kylie pics! Thanks  

It would be fun to do a wisdom panel on her just to see what would be the guesses. I bet Great Big dog would be her heart breed<3

I say the same thing about little dogs. I really need to get some pics of my guys up here. 

I did buy a camera that one you mentioned from Walmart the D5100 I just have to go take pictures now.

But thanks again for the Kylie photo show. I can see why you love her


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

CptJack said:


> God, so do I. It's a toy SHE can carry around  It's also just really, really pretty. I've got 3 more coming, though they're basic slips. I'm finding I HATE flat leashes. Don't care if they're braided fleece or rolled leather, I want them round.



I prefer the round too...gives you a better handle on things, plus if you've got bad hands (like I do), they seem to grip better.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks like she had a lot of fun! Great photos!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks guys. 

She really did have a wonderful time. I'm trying to get some kind of rotation going where they all get at least the occasional, fairly major outing that's just one of them with us. For the RT and Bug it's way less physically intensive, but being able to separate Kylie and Thud for that kind of hard exercise is a good thing. They both get more running and swimming in, just because we're not having to rotate who can be in water and Kylie's not worrying about being body checked by Thud. They get along well and are careful, but sometimes it's nice for them not to have to be and just GO.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

She's so beautiful.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Yes,more pictures of Kylie, I was so glad when I saw this thread.

Kylie is gorgeous, & I just love her.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

She just oozes personality. Such a fun dog.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

CptJack said:


> Whatever she's made up of though, the end result is PURE AWESOME.


Oh yeah no argument there! That's a good answer to what is Kylie? Awesome.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

"Little and fantastic" Yeah. It'll go nicely with 'What's thud?" "Brown." 

Seriously, guys. Thanks. She's special, and honestly just the best dog. I am so, so sappily crazy about her. I can't believe she's almost TWO.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

No wonder why everyone wants to pet her when you are out, she is so cute!!!

She actually could be a pap/sheltie mix


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Love Miss Kylie! I can't believe she's almost 2 now!!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Could be, I guess, but I'd expect more hair with those two breeds. Kylie's got some fluff, but nothing like a sheltie or pap. Pap would account for the single coat, anyway? Corgi or Pap would also account for the creeping tan. Who knows, but it's a fun game.



elrohwen said:


> Love Miss Kylie! I can't believe she's almost 2 now!!


I can't either! Wasn't it just yesterday that the Husband brought her home? HOW IS SHE NOT A PUPPY?


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I look at Josefina and cant believe she is going to be 5 this Oct! Where did the time go??? It seems like time goes so fast after they turn a year


----------

